# My new DREAM system



## AMDCam (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey guys, just got done reading an article on dual-chip graphics cards. So, just to list off the hardware in a dream system:

x8 Opteron 280 Dual-core/multi-processors
x2 SLI dual-chip (x2 cards in one) 512mb 7800GTX's
x4 possible quad-channel(?) 8gb PC2-8000 (DDR-1000)
x8 Seagate Cheetah 147gb (1.17Tb) 15,000rpm drives in RAID 0
Obviously a motherboard that supports that
Everything is phase-change cooled and overclocked to the limit

ALTOGETHER (Yes guys, I know it's not literally these numbers, but this is just fun to add)

about 56ghz (3.5ghz each opteron overclocked which is 16) with 16mb cache and 8ghz fsb
about 3.2ghz (800mhz each core), 6.8ghz (1.7ghz each RAM) 2gb 96 pipelines
about 5.2ghz RAM (1.3ghz each)
120,000rpm 1.17tb 64mb cache

Yeah, completely unrealistic but I think the overclocks and hardware are all practical except the quad-channel and motherboard requirements.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 5, 2005)

Dont forget three Apple Cinema HD 30 inch displays






*Sexy.*


----------



## AMDCam (Nov 5, 2005)

Oh hell yeah man.


----------



## djbbenn (Nov 5, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> *Sexy.*



 Yes they are wazz. 

Nice system AMDCam... 

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2005)

i started a thread like this a long long time ago when i was fab.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 5, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> i started a thread like this a long long time ago when i was fab.


fab?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> fab?



fat and bored?  LOL (only kidding m8)


----------



## zAAm (Nov 5, 2005)

Yup, I still have my uber dream system... The 280's designed for dual CPU operation and won't work in octal config. If you want to get dual core you should get the 880. But the 280's and 880's won't be that good for gaming as they run at 2.4GHz, you should get my favourite, the 854 (running at 2.8GHz). I've put together an estimate for my system and here it is. It features 5 independent water cooling loops to ensure best operation. 2xCPU's per loop and then the XFX's on a single as well. Keep in mind that the case needed for this system is also in the region of $5000 as it has a mutha of a PSU (1300W reduntant) and lots of space for drives and such.


```
Name                                    Each            Quantity        Total

Opteron 854, 2.8GHz                     $1469           8               $11752
Tyan K8QW                               $1776           1               $1776
M4881 add-on board                      $346            1               $346
1GB DDR400 ECC Registered               $209            32              $6688
XFX 7800GTX PVT70FUNDE 256MB            $539            2               $1078
Matrox G450 MMS 128MB                   $660            2               $1320
ViewSonic VP231 23"                     $2150           10              $21500
Seagate Cheetah 147GB 15000RPM Ultra320 $1200           4               $4800
Hitachi Deskstar 500GB SATA2            $328            4               $1312
Tyan Transport VX50 with 1350W PSU      $6500           1               $6500
Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty                  $280            1               $280
CPU Waterblocks                         $125            8               $1000
GPU Waterblocks                         $233            1               $233
Pump Eheim 1260 600GPH                  $100            5               $500
Black Ice Xtreme II Radiator            $58             5               $290
Reservoir                               $28             5               $140
UV Tubing per foot blue	                $2.5            30              $75
Coolant, MCT-40	per litre               $22             6               $132
Mods (Fans, UV Cathode, etc)            $200            1               $200
                                                                       -------
Total                                                                   $59922
```

Sorry bout the HTML, couldn't get columns or tabs or even spaces to work.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2005)

its k...fab a long time ago was the equivelent to cool


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 5, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> its k...fab a long time ago was the equivelent to cool


Oh, short for fabulous. lol  
Im gonna start saying that


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 6, 2005)

I highly doubt there is any quad+ capable chipset that supports SLI, or even have 2 pci-e 16× slots. Plus you forgot the RAID controller.

As for adding up those number, you know my opinion.


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't like threads like these.

Is there even anything that can support eight Opterons? I would only imagine with a cluster. I know there's a quad 940 board out there, but that doesn't support SLI or DDR2.

Whatever floats your boats guys.


----------



## zAAm (Nov 6, 2005)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> I highly doubt there is any quad+ capable chipset that supports SLI, or even have 2 pci-e 16× slots. Plus you forgot the RAID controller.
> 
> As for adding up those number, you know my opinion.



Go check out the motherboard I listed. It supports 8 Opterons, SLI and has dual 16x PCI-Express slots. (Although they run at 8x I believe? Not sure) The first of its kind. Has alot of chipsets combined onboard.  Here's a picture of the board. The add-on board connects to the two hypertransport black slots between the CPU's to connect another 4 CPU's and 16 RAM slots. And all the RAM slots are dual channel for each CPU. Can't get better than that?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 6, 2005)

Beautiful.  It makes me want to cry.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 6, 2005)

This board

Where does it say it supports SLI? And even if it would, the PCI-e slots are next to eachother, don't think you can fit 2 7800's.

I have to admit though, sick board.


----------



## zAAm (Nov 6, 2005)

I could've SWORN it said it supports SLI. Maybe they updated (downgraded) the specs? But otherwise I'm sry. And I dunno, maybe you could fit 2 in there?  Otherwise I'd have to build two systems. One with the 8 opterons and single GTX and one with SLI GTX with FX57 maybe and phase cooling... Hehe.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 6, 2005)

zAAm said:
			
		

> I could've SWORN it said it supports SLI. Maybe they updated (downgraded) the specs? But otherwise I'm sry. And I dunno, maybe you could fit 2 in there?  Otherwise I'd have to build two systems. One with the 8 opterons and single GTX and one with SLI GTX with FX57 maybe and phase cooling... Hehe.



So we've got ourself a rich boy on the forums


----------



## AMDCam (Nov 6, 2005)

AWESOME, so this system is possible. Thanks for finding that board zAAm. And dan, you read the note I put before I added the numbers I hope. I also think that the Nforce 4's have RAID controllers built-in, that's why I didn't list it. I have a built-in controller in my Nforce 2, with a SATA RAID 0 hooked up to it. It's a crazy hybrid board too, Nforce/AMD chipset but it's got an ATI graphics controller. It's got everything but SLI, that sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yes, but the Nforce 4 doesn't have SCSI RAID controllers built in.


----------



## zAAm (Nov 6, 2005)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> So we've got ourself a rich boy on the forums



I wish!  



			
				AMDCam said:
			
		

> AWESOME, so this system is possible. Thanks for finding that board zAAm. And dan, you read the note I put before I added the numbers I hope. I also think that the Nforce 4's have RAID controllers built-in, that's why I didn't list it. I have a built-in controller in my Nforce 2, with a SATA RAID 0 hooked up to it. It's a crazy hybrid board too, Nforce/AMD chipset but it's got an ATI graphics controller. It's got everything but SLI, that sucks.



No problem, was eyeing that board for a while now... It's the best I could find.  
The only other problem is where do I get a desk that'll support 10 displays' weight.


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 7, 2005)

zAAm said:
			
		

> The only other problem is where do I get a desk that'll support 10 displays' weight.


Build it! I'm sure you're a modder.


----------



## djbbenn (Nov 7, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Build it! I'm sure you're a modder.



Thats the spirit!  

-Dan


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 7, 2005)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> So we've got ourself a rich boy on the forums


When I get as rich as zAAm I think I'll build a similar system also .


----------



## zAAm (Nov 7, 2005)

I think you guys got the wrong impression lol! There's no way I could be able to afford even a single component of that PC, let alone the whole thing! Okay, maybe a waterblock or something.  But WHEN I get rich I'll build something like that one day... Sigh. (Or what's the best at that time)


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 7, 2005)

Concerning zAAms awesome motherboard though.  Doesn't it have the Nforce4 chipset?  Isn't that all you would need to support SLI if you had 2 PCI-E x16 slots, even though it doesn't specifically say supports SLI?  I imagine this board was designed more for serveing and number crunching more than gaiming, so it would be understandable if the left SLI out of their description since that does not really matter to their primary clientel.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh! bye the way, I think I would take one of these .
http://www.cray.com/downloads/Cray_XT3_Datasheet.pdf


----------



## AMDCam (Nov 8, 2005)

No, I thought that too but it's not true. 2x PCIe is for extra displays I think (even when it's Nforce 4), unless it's an Nforce 4 SLI motherboard. I bought one for my brother's computer and unless it's an SLI board, it doesn't support it.


----------



## djbbenn (Nov 8, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> Oh! bye the way, I think I would take one of these .
> http://www.cray.com/downloads/Cray_XT3_Datasheet.pdf



Now you talking...  

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> Concerning zAAms awesome motherboard though.  Doesn't it have the Nforce4 chipset?  Isn't that all you would need to support SLI if you had 2 PCI-E x16 slots, even though it doesn't specifically say supports SLI?  I imagine this board was designed more for serveing and number crunching more than gaiming, so it would be understandable if the left SLI out of their description since that does not really matter to their primary clientel.


No, he has a socket 754 board with a VIA chipset.


----------



## infrared (Nov 9, 2005)

Holy s***,

Zaam, u got any pics of that rig? 

That's awsome


----------



## zAAm (Nov 10, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> Concerning zAAms awesome motherboard though.  Doesn't it have the Nforce4 chipset?  Isn't that all you would need to support SLI if you had 2 PCI-E x16 slots, even though it doesn't specifically say supports SLI?  I imagine this board was designed more for serveing and number crunching more than gaiming, so it would be understandable if the left SLI out of their description since that does not really matter to their primary clientel.



No, the nForce4 chipset doesn't specifically support SLI. It has to be a nForce4 SLI chipset. That's why I believe it probably doesn't support SLI although it might be possible?? Odds are it's just to run more displays yeah, or maybe massive RAID controller cards? Although 16x is a bit much for any RAID I guess...



			
				infrared said:
			
		

> Holy s***,
> 
> Zaam, u got any pics of that rig?
> 
> That's awsome



Where the hell would I get those lol?? If I had that system it couldn't be my dream machine could it?


----------



## infrared (Nov 10, 2005)

LMAO, had me going there for a while!


----------

